# DF: Mayhem Miller: Stockton Is A Bunch Of Sissies



## Clark Kent (Dec 14, 2010)

*Mayhem Miller: Stockton Is A Bunch Of Sissies
By snakerattle79 - 12-14-2010 05:07 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Mayhem Miller: Stockton Is A Bunch Of Sissies | Steve Rattlesnake MMA

Theyve started spitting out, Oh, 178 lbs. Meanwhile back at the ranch, Nick Diaz is saying, Ill fight middleweight. Ill fight middleweight. OK, well, just not against me, right? Thats how it is.

Hes bologna, this guy(Nick Diaz). These guys dont want to fight me, he doesnt want to fight me, so now hes like making it,  Oh, Mayhem turned down the fight. I didnt turn down a fight. I never got offered a fight.

Weve got an outstanding beef, they trumped up this beef with him and K.J. Noons, it was a 4-year-old beef. Man, Tito Ortiz was smashing Ken Shamrock back in the days they had that beef. This beef is brand-spanking-new. Lets do it now. Lets do it now. Stockton is a bunch of sissies.

Im at the table, Im at the table with a plate of yams, sitting there ready to spank his ***, but he doesnt want to come to the table. He wants to sit in his bedroom with Cesar Gracie and cuddle.


Read More...


----------

